# Saflager S23 ferment time



## DrewCarey82 (30/12/17)

Hey Guys.

Put down on the 18th, in a plastic carboy in my fridge @ 13 degrees, not using airlock sealed with gladwrap which is still a solid balloon.

21 litre kit and kilo batch, what's the usual time this takes, used to kit and / or ale yeasts that normally have job done after days.

How long does this yeast usually take to do the job?


----------



## MHB (30/12/17)

No one can give you an accurate answer to that question - there are too many variables.
How fresh was the yeast
Did you uses a fresh pack or was it rehydrated, a recultured or a slurry...
Just the one pack, manufacture probably recommends two
Have you taken hydrometer readings, anything else is guess work.
Any aeration
Many more

For one packet of healthy yeast pitched into a 1.050(ish) wort, at a sensible temperature, 5-7 days should see you most of the way there. If you pitched the recommended amount of yeast as an active starter into a well aerated wort 3-5 days.
Hard part is pinning down the variables. Good Idea to read the speck sheet.
Mark


----------



## DrewCarey82 (30/12/17)

Yeast was about 2 months old, rehydrated with a 1 litre starter.


----------



## MHB (30/12/17)

I know this will upset some people but - rehydrating is a benefit if you do everything properly, if you don't you will kill a lot of your yeast.
There is a big difference between making a starter and rehydrating yeast.
If you are making a starter, before you add it to your wort make sure it's attemperated (at the same temperature as the wort). To be really useful a starter should be actively fermenting, then if necessary add small portions of wort with stirring and temperature checks, until it is close to the temperature of the wort.
By 2 months old, are we talking a 2 month old unopened packet or a slurry that's been sitting in the fridge (dying) for two months?
Mark


----------



## DrewCarey82 (30/12/17)

Unopened packet mate.


----------



## Brewno Marz (30/12/17)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> Put down on the 18th, in a plastic carboy in my fridge @ 13 degrees, not using airlock sealed with gladwrap which is still a solid balloon.
> 
> ...


In my experince it takes 8 to 10 days to fully ferment. I use 3 packs for 40 litres, rehydrate and ferment at 13.5degC


----------



## DrewCarey82 (31/12/17)

Just took 2 consecutive hydrometer reading 1.011 with a starting SG of 1.052 so all good. Doing Dycotel rest now.


----------

